# New car waxing



## havasu (Sep 27, 2012)

My G/F just got a new car and we got into a debate on how soon it should get a coat of wax. I wend ahead and put a nice coat of professional, pure Carnuba (sp) wax on it, and it turned out great, but I'm wondering if I should have waited?


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Probably doesn't matter much since it was probably made months or even a year ago but I usually wait a month or two before I wax. How did it turn out.


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2012)

It turned out great. Believing the paint may still be a little soft, I made sure to use the softest cloth found, and wiped it off with one of those new micro cloths, which is said not to scratch.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

That is what I use. You should not wash that car with soap for a while or at all if can be avoided. Wax regularly and it will be beautiful for a long time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 27, 2012)

What did she get?


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

The all new Yugo.


----------



## havasu (Sep 28, 2012)

She got a Kia Sorrento. A really nice car with 10 year/100,000 warranty.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

Those Kia's have come a long way in the last ten or so years. I owuldn't mind having an Optima.


----------



## havasu (Sep 28, 2012)

We went there to pick up the new Optima, but with my bad knees, it is a little low to get in and out of. I park my Lexus RX350 next to her Kia, and the vehicles seem so similar. Of course, the Lexus is faster and quieter, but with the cost being double of what she paid, I think she made a great choice.


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 19, 2012)

havasu said:


> My G/F just got a new car and we got into a debate



WOW! You must be a young man. I learned a LONG time ago NEVER get into a debate with the opposite sex


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 19, 2012)

Trophyman said:


> WOW! You must be a young man. I learned a LONG time ago NEVER get into a debate with the opposite sex



Mark? Young?


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> Mark? Young?



He's old enough to be my grandpa....... and I am old.


----------



## havasu (Dec 19, 2012)

Ouch guys. I can still beat the crap out of you with my cane.


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2012)

You have to catch us first.....


----------



## havasu (Dec 19, 2012)

Why do you think I carry my Glock?


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 21, 2013)

hell don't worry about it, the car will be dead long before the loan is paid off.. enjoy the shine.


----------

